# 2004 Halloween-L DVD



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my 2004 Halloween-L DVD just before I went to Florida. Damn, some of the displays on there are mind-blowing. Most notably the entries from DC Studios, Hallowed Haunting Grounds (in CA), The Hedstrom's and Fox Haunt were the best of the lot (as usual).

Anyone interested in seeing this stuff should check out the DVD. It's a great source for ideas. I know it's inspired quite a few of mine.

You can get this 5 disc set here. Big thanks to the Propmaster for putting in so much time into this project every year.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Is your display on the DVDs? I'm waiting for mine to arrive... I'm kind of curious to see how my video turned out... I know Propmaster had some trouble with the codec...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I was unable to secure a camera to record video last year, so I have no entry on the DVD.


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

*I Can Not Wait!!!!!*

I can't wait to get my DVDs!!! Sadly, I will not be getting them untill april 28th!  I have no video on this set, but I am planing on it this year.


----------



## CanopyOfCarnage (Apr 8, 2005)

I have got my set  I seen the Halloween Haunting Grounds video, AMAZING! I have only watched disk one and am looking forward to watch all of the others, but I have no time. Has anyone watched theres yet? have u saw the Halloween Haunting Grounds video? In there video there is some head looking things that suddenly smile and open there eyes. Has anyone made these?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe they do that by with some kind of a projector shooting the different patterns onto some kind of foam head. Very nice effect. For years the Hallowed Haunting Grounds haven't submitted video and I've wondered why, so it's really nice to finally see video from them.

I'd look on the Monster List to see if there's any kind of how to available, or else you could e-mail the Hallowed Haunting Grounds and ask them how they did it.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My DVD set is on thier way too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where did you get the DVD at? Do you have a link?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, the link is in the first post, but here it is again.

It's well worth the money.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. Sorry, didn't see the "here" in the first one you sent.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's a small word for a link. I really should stop doing that.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

20 bucks is a good price for 5 dvds. Others are going for 20 bucks a disk.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang...couldn't resist...mines on the way too...thank god y'all aren't heroin addicts, apparently I'm very easily influenced :googly: 
just what I need more ideas running through my head with so little time...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We went to watch them again last night and couldn't find them!!!! Talk about withdrawal.............


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

wouldnt mind laying my hands on one of these bad boys, unlukily my rents wont buy it


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

link doesn't work and I'd love to see these for myself.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

shaunathan said:


> link doesn't work and I'd love to see these for myself.


Try this one.
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/2004_video.htm


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Waiting....Waiting...dang...keep checking the mail...hope they get here soon...


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I got my 2004 Halloween-L DVD just before I went to Florida. Damn, some of the displays on there are mind-blowing. Most notably the entries from DC Studios, Hallowed Haunting Grounds (in CA), The Hedstrom's and Fox Haunt were the best of the lot (as usual).
> 
> Anyone interested in seeing this stuff should check out the DVD. It's a great source for ideas. I know it's inspired quite a few of mine.
> 
> You can get this 5 disc set here. Big thanks to the Propmaster for putting in so much time into this project every year.


Zombie,

This 2004 Halloween-L DVD... the Hallowed Haunting Grounds is in it? About how long is the video of that show? Were all of the props included in the video and how was the lighting? This show, the Hallowed Haunting Grounds, is very dark and it's hard to photograph and/or film it. I was a regular visitor of it since 1994.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe there video was about 5 mins. The quality isn't too great, as the editor of the video turned up the brightness way too hign and had the contrast way too low.

As for how many of the props they show, I have no idea. I've never been there. Maybe one of our members who lives closer and has visited could shed a little light on that for you.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I believe there video was about 5 mins. The quality isn't too great, as the editor of the video turned up the brightness way too hign and had the contrast way too low.
> 
> As for how many of the props they show, I have no idea. I've never been there. Maybe one of our members who lives closer and has visited could shed a little light on that for you.


Okay, thanks for the info. I think I will buy the set of DVDs. One more question: Do you remember which DVD (the 1st, 2nd, etc) the Hallowed Haunting Grounds is on?

Here is a link to some of the photos I've taken at that show:
http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

Just click the link and go to the "Halloween" album.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntinggroundsfan said:


> Do you remember which DVD (the 1st, 2nd, etc) the Hallowed Haunting Grounds is on?


Actually, it's the first video on Disc 1.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Actually, it's the first video on Disc 1.


Okay, thanks. I'll be sure to mention to the hosts(s) of the show this DVD.

I assume you know the link to the Hallowed Haunting Grounds...?
http://www.hauntinggrounds.org


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I really love HHG, it was one of the first halloween websites I stumbled upon a couple of years ago when I was first joining in the on-line halloween community. when I grow up I want to be like them...lol there set up was amazing from what I saw on line, I can only imagine what it was like in person.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

Hella said:


> I really love HHG, it was one of the first halloween websites I stumbled upon a couple of years ago when I was first joining in the on-line halloween community. when I grow up I want to be like them...lol there set up was amazing from what I saw on line, I can only imagine what it was like in person.


Oh, it was great in person. I knew about the show in the late '80s/early '90s, but did not start going to it until 1994 because it was about 15 miles away.

But when I went in 1994, I was hooked right away! After the first time I saw it, I was thinking about the show all of the following year. The Wandering Spirit was really mysterious until (years later) I was able to get a close look at it in the daytime. Another thing which stayed in my head were the funeral chimes heard in the graveyard section of the Sacred Woods. And the fog was top-quality.
The whole show was very well-done. Thorough and detailed. It was just the type of yard haunt we Halloween fans would expect to see (those who like special effects and illusions).


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

I just ordered the 2005 DVD and can't wait to get them! Whoohoo!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hauntinggroundsfan said:


> Oh, it was great in person. I knew about the show in the late '80s/early '90s, but did not start going to it until 1994 because it was about 15 miles away.
> 
> But when I went in 1994, I was hooked right away! After the first time I saw it, I was thinking about the show all of the following year. The Wandering Spirit was really mysterious until (years later) I was able to get a close look at it in the daytime. Another thing which stayed in my head were the funeral chimes heard in the graveyard section of the Sacred Woods. And the fog was top-quality.
> The whole show was very well-done. Thorough and detailed. It was just the type of yard haunt we Halloween fans would expect to see (those who like special effects and illusions).


 Could you describe the wandering spirit and it's secret? I am very curious.


----------



## Hauntinggroundsfan (May 4, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Could you describe the wandering spirit and it's secret? I am very curious.


It "floated" and whisked about the sacred woods area by means of a motorized pulley. It moved slowly so you had to watch it for several minutes.
It was supported by only one wire (probably fishing wire). At times, it even seemed to "bounce" a little. There was nothing solid on the prop below the shoulders- the wedding dress just hung there.

It was hard to see in the dark, on purpose. It was made to look like it appeared only when the lightning flashed.


----------

